# bat Dateien



## fajo (9. März 2018)

Hallo ich bin neue hier. Ich bin mir fast sicher das mein Problem hier nicht her gehört, aber ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe auf meiner Festplatte viele Dateinamen die wie folgt aussehen: 20180126 2355 - Dlf - Mitternachtskrimi.ts mit unterschiedlichen ändungen und Datum. Wie schreibe ich mir eine Bat datei die mir alle Dadeien auflistet wo z.B: "Dlf - Mitternachtskrimi" vorkommt. Diese Mengen an Dateien möchte ich danach in ein Bestimmtes Verzeichnis kopieren. Dort werden sie bearbeitet. Nach der Bearbeitung werden diese auf eine Wechselfestplatte gespeichert. Der Pfad der Platte bleibt immer gleich jedoch der Laufwerksbuchstabe ändert sich immer. Also soll wenn ich die fertigen Dateien überspielt werden ich nur noch den Laufwerksbuchstaben ändern müssen und ab in ein neues Verzeichnis. z.B: Y:\Überspielen\Audio\Dfl - Mitternachtskrimi. Wobei sich der Laufwerkbuchstabe ändern kann. Der Pfad nicht.

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------

